# Anyone for Bristol on June 1st?



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone going to the the Cambria and Somerset show on the 1st?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, no!! It is to far anyway but I also move house the day before!! Are you going?!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Sorry, no!! It is to far anyway but I also move house the day before!! Are you going?!


Moving house, very exciting

I am taking Nancy, really looking forward to a crazy cat lady day.


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

I am - which one have you entered somerset or cambria ?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunflower2009 said:


> I am - which one have you entered somerset or cambria ?


I entered Somerset but am now down for Cambria - Not sure why but I don't mind .


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

How did you find out you were in Cambria not Somerset 
What title is Nancy going for ?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunflower2009 said:


> How did you find out you were in Cambria not Somerset
> What title is Nancy going for ?


I filled out the application wrong, the very nice lady who went through it with me on the phone had her screen for Cabria open and asked would I mind if she put me in there for ease of administration.

I am hoping Nancy will get a second GMC cert but I am such a woolly novice I forgot to make a note of the classes she is entered for! I think if I go expecting nothing by way of winning then anything she gets will be a surprise.

Who are you entering?


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll be there with the new kitten


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Iduna said:


> We'll be there with the new kitten


Exciting - will this be his first show?


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Exciting - will this be his first show?


His not ours


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I shall be there!


----------

